# Synchronisation des photos sur Apple TV



## jppaladini (21 Février 2012)

Bonjour,
Lorsque je synchronise mon apple TV à partir d'ITunes, tout se passe bien sauf pour les photos; je n'ai jamais le même nombre de photos entre le Mac et l'Apple TV; j'ai par exemple 1 photo de transférée alors que j'en ai 200 sur iphoto
Est ce que quelqu'un a déjà rencontré ce problème
Merci d'avance
Jean-Pierre
Nouvelle-Calédonie


----------

